# Brand New Car - Best approach to protecting it from day 1?



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

My new car arrives in a week 

I'd like to protect it as soon as possible - if necessary working in the dealer's car park :detailer:

Any recommendations of products which will be suitable for application outside in the current temperatures? Even if just temporarily so I don't pick up the inevitable stone chips on the 40 miles home along some pretty ratty B and unclassifed roads ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you plan to do in a dealers car park, just a quick wash and wax to tie you over? It's really when you finally get your car home that you can give it the full monte.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Not sure to be honest! I'll happily spend several hours on it if need be (am guessing if I rock up when they open at 0800 I should have waded through the paperwork by 1000 so will have at least five hours to get to work).

I guess a quick wash down and some quick wax will give a bit of protection, but wondered if anyone had seen any "magic products" that might be a bit tougher. 

I just know I am going to end up behind a tractor at some point!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the paint isn't going to suffer to much in the time it takes you to get from the dealers to your home. Get the car home and do it properly!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Flooble said:


> Not sure to be honest! I'll happily spend several hours on it if need be (am guessing if I rock up when they open at 0800 I should have waded through the paperwork by 1000 so will have at least five hours to get to work).
> 
> I guess a quick wash down and some quick wax will give a bit of protection, but wondered if anyone had seen any "magic products" that might be a bit tougher.
> 
> I just know I am going to end up behind a tractor at some point!


You kind of answered your own question really, just as I have suggested, a quick wash and wax until you get the car home, even if you end up behind a tractor the wax should see your car home safely.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

No wax or liquid application is going to stop stone damage to your paint. 

I think you are over worrying my friend, it you are that worried tell the dealer to leave on the shipping wax and film. Get it delivered by the dealer on their low loader (most dealers have one).
Or even pay someone to transporter it home.

I would just drive the car home and work on it there. We all have deep pride in our motors but you have to strike the balance where you can actually enjoy the car!

Also what car are we talking about here? Understand your concern if it's a Bugatti but if it like an sub £100k I would do the above.

Also many dealers won't allow you to work on your car as they are not insured for such, like water run off causing ice in their car park and members of the public getting hurt.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Fair enough guys. First brand new car I've owned so wanted to do it right from day one 

No, definitely not a Bugatti, I wish. Another Leaf, so a sub 20K car!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just enjoy your car mate, over worry takes the enjoyment out of it and you will always be fretting. Also your life will get ruled by the car. 
I like my car getting dirty as I can then spend time cleaning it lol.


----------



## hellom8 (Jul 1, 2009)

The car should be clean when you get it. So you could wash it with Optimum No Rinse as this would require very little water.
Then you could use a quick sealant like Optimum Opti-seal, this is a wipe on walk away product so super fast and brilliant at protecting or something like Gtechniq C2V3 as this is quick to use although it does require buffing off.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

There's only so much protection you can get from a tractor, but is this the type of thing you have in mind?






Haven't used it myself, but would be tempted if I was getting a new car.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

That 3M stuff looks interesting, especially the claim it protects from stone chips. Might be marketing puff, will have to google a review.

The dealer is a good one and will let me work on the car - they are installing for me some rubbing strips I bought as I didn't trust myself to get them level (easier with two guys!). 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

just 1 thought b4 u go to far, have u told the dealer not to let their valeter anywhere near it with their sponges and dirty chamois leather, when they do the pdi, and yeh just get it dropped at your house on low loader


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Andy-P said:


> There's only so much protection you can get from a tractor, but is this the type of thing you have in mind?
> 
> 3M™ Paint Defender Spray Film: Full How-to Application - YouTube
> 
> Haven't used it myself, but would be tempted if I was getting a new car.


this looks good, but in the uk at this time of year, I don't think so


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Flooble said:


> That 3M stuff looks interesting, especially the claim it protects from stone chips. Might be marketing puff, will have to google a review.
> 
> The dealer is a good one and will let me work on the car - they are installing for me some rubbing strips I bought as I didn't trust myself to get them level (easier with two guys!).
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


what car u having


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Shmee150 drove his 650s 200 miles back from the dealership without doing anything and it arrived just fine. Best thing to do is just drive it home and start there, millions of cars go all their life wearing nothing but clear coat don't forget.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

chippy30 said:


> what car u having


Just a Nissan Leaf. Basically a free car given the fuel saving


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Flooble said:


> Just a Nissan Leaf. Basically a free car given the fuel saving


Ha, man maths at its finest!


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

rallye666 said:


> Ha, man maths at its finest!


:lol:

They're banging em out now for sub £200 a month on a PCP (nothing down). Even with today's lower petrol prices I was pumping more than that into the old car every month!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I would give it 2 coats of fusso or fk1000p, hard to beat either for outright protection and neither break the bank.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree that the key here is to not let the dealer clean it first (as that is where the first swirls will happen), so a drive home still in some of then plastic protection film is best (I know a few people who have done this and the dealers will accept it once they know they can't sell you the lifeshine/supaguard package - it's your car after all). I wouldn't worry about doing anything before you get home, particulary as often new cars can be quite dirty after being out in the open at the factory and docks, and of course having been driven on a transporter to the dealers in all weathers.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Dealer's a good one (JS Holmles, Wisbech) so no problem there. They didn't even try to sell me any of the usual BS stuff - just a nice simple straight sale of the car. 

I have had a quote from paintshield.co.uk but at £650 for a partial protection I think I'll pass and go with the suggestions above. Prolly just use Quikwax in the car park for a little bit of protection then do a proper job at home.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## billy... (Jan 4, 2015)

clean it, polish, wax it, seal it...do everything man i definatly would when buying a brand new car


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Well just to catch up and update ... car was nicely prepped for me (i.e. ... not ;-)) Bit cold to apply even C2V3 and the salesman was clearly not a numpty as he said "I reckon that'll go streaky mate - too cold today". He went and got some of their goopy stuff for me (that glaze they use to fake a shine on used cars) and buffed it over the important bits for the drive home.

Nice guy - know their stuff


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just gave my new car Carpro treatment, so exterior was Dlux wheels and plastic, Cquartz UK to paint, flyby 30 to all glass and reload top coat to everything but windows... you need a garage, but it was all easy to use and achieved great protection... worth a go if you've not already decided.


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm going GTechnique. Still waiting for it to warm up enough to do the G1 though!


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry about it just drive car home work on it then that's what I did no probs .


----------

